

The commitment that changed my career  - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/commitment-changed-career/

======
nathanbarry
Thanks to the HN community for the support with the previous book launch, and
for providing great feedback. As always I'm happy to answer any questions.

What questions do you have about designing web software? I'll try to answer
some here, but also in the book.

~~~
mck-
Good job - impressive discipline. My wife is working on her first work of
narrative non-fiction (she's a journalist), and every few weeks I have to help
her reset her commitment to write 1k words a day.

How do you do it?

I'll forward this to her ;)

~~~
nathanbarry
It took me a while to get a streak going. About 2-3 months actually. The time
it stuck I just made a serious commitment to do it. Then after getting over 30
days I really didn't want to miss a day.

Good luck!

